# seed bank help



## techrons78 (Apr 10, 2015)

Whats a goood site for seeds..im in usa...I went to weed depo and chimera
Amsterdam's seed bank..they will not ship to usa who should I order from im looking for  an og and anything that good


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2015)

https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

HOME DEPOT,,,,OR IS THAT,, http://hempdepot.ca/  lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2015)

I just ordered something from Seedsman.  I have purchased from them a couple of times before.  The shipping is very reasonable.

I have ordered from Hemp Depot quite a few times.  The do not take credit cards, you need to send in a MO, so it can take a bit longer to process the order, but they are on this side of the ocean.

Rosebud, is the site you linked for the "new" Attitude seedbank?


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 11, 2015)

https://herbiesheadshop.com


----------



## gopot (Apr 12, 2015)

ive used the attitude 3-4 times. largest one out there no complaints


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes it is THG.  Another one is www.singleseedcentre.com


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 12, 2015)

I've used Attitude a bunch in the past. Loved my experiences.


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com


 Thx rose..I am now having trouble finding an international visa pre pay card...i have checked walmart , cvs,...i use mastercard..mastercard will not let u buy seed pf mj


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 18, 2015)

Highgradeseeds. Theyre outta canada. They personally write a thank you and a smiley on your order.


----------

